# Ears!!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

In the UK we use Cleanaural for general ear cleaning. If Mr Banks ears are smelly he may have a yeast infection which would require antibiotic ear drops, we use Canaural. Not sure what the equivalent is in the US but know others here will be able to help. Hugs sent to you and the lovely Mr B from me and my Mr B!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you, Aunt Swish!!! Appears a trip to the vet is in order to take a lookey!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use Virbac Epi Optic Advanced Ear Cleanser, it was recommended by Vet Clinic and this is what they use.

I really like it, it has a drying agent in it, nice light odor to it. Seems to be very gentle and soothing also. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Epi-Otic-ADVANCED-Ear-Cleanser/dp/B00II6YM8Y[/ame]


I also use the Healthy Ear Recipe as weekly maintenance, a member posted it here on the forum. 

The recipe is in this thread if you're interested-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ed-standard/318185-chronic-ear-infection.html


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

This is great!! I'm going to Amazon this when I get home. You're the best!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for this thread. I just had to take Rose to the emergency vet on Saturday night. She has beginning of yeast forming in her right ear.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I use Virbac Epi Optic Advanced Ear Cleanser, it was recommended by Vet Clinic and this is what they use.
> 
> I really like it, it has a drying agent in it, nice light odor to it. Seems to be very gentle and soothing also.
> 
> ...



I've used the Healthy Ear Recipe on Maxi's ears, and it worked great! No more yucky black stuff (yeast)! Just remember to follow the directions exactly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I started using this Healthy ear recipe on Remy, he's my 3rd Golden. 
I adopted him from my County Shelter, not only was he under weight, but he had problems with his ears. He had a couple of ear infections and I couldn't get them cleared up. My other two Goldens have never had problems with their ears or any infections. I always have cleaned their ears on a weekly basis. Many years ago I had two Cocker Spaniels, one had trouble with her ears, so I got into the habit of cleaning ears weekly for all my guys. 

I decided to give this Healthy Ear Recipe a try after I had Remy in the Vet for the second time with another ear infection. This worked so much better than the expensive ear drops the Vet prescribed. His ears cleared up, I clean his ears weekly with the Virbac, then put a little dab of this in each ear and he's good to go.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Carolina: are you taking about the home remedy?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok. Yes you are. Sorry. I've ordered the Amazon so fingers crossed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Cuddysmom, *- I have found using the combination of the two, the Virbac ear cleaner and the Healthy Ear recipe to work the best of my boy so far.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks! Still gotta get on Amazon. I found enough stuff to get free shipping now!


----------

